# Female Jack Dempsey just sits on bottom of tank



## twohuskies

So, I'm wondering what could be wrong with her? I initially thought she was scared of her HUGE tinfoil tankmates, so I moved them out. But, it didn't make any difference. She just sits on the bottom and has been for about a month.

She's about 4 years old and shares a 100G 5 ft tank with lots of barbs (rosy, tiger and banana), a rainbow shark, 2 pictus cats, and 2 bala sharks.

Water params are:

Hardness - 180 
Alk - 180 
Ph 7.8 
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 20

Could she have internal parasites or bloat? I've read a lot about bloat in Africans, but not in CA/SA cichlids. It's almost like she's bottom heavy and can't swim up. She used to come to the top for floating pellets, but she has stopped doing that...I have to put in sinking pellets for her. She won't even come to the top for shrimp or krill. Her color is pale as well.


----------



## Robin

So she's still eating?

Could be a swim bladder problem which have numerous causes but first try fasting her for a few days. Add Epsom salt to the water at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. Dissolve it first and add it gradually over several hours time. (Epsom salt will raise the GH of the tank--not a problem whatsoever for your fish as long as the change is gradual). 
The Epsom salt will work as a laxative.

It doesn't sound like bloat but it could easily turn into bloat. Sometime fish overeat and they get a blockage in their intestines. They keep eating and it gets worse.

Your other fish will not be harmed by the salt and the fasting but if you prefer you can move her to a separate tank.

Robin


----------



## twohuskies

THANK YOU ROBIN! I've been so worried about her. I wasn't 100% sure it fit the profile for bloat because it had been going on for about a month.

Yes, she eats, but not as much as she did before. I will definitely add some epsom salts and see if that helps.

Thank you again so much!


----------



## Robin

You're welcome.


----------



## twohuskies

Update: Well, I've been running the epsom salts for 3 days with no change. 

I took her out last night and put her in a 10 minute bath with an anti-bacterial/anti-parasite treatment. When I returned her to the tank, she sank to the bottom.  It's clear that she can't swim up. She just scoots along the bottom. Her fins are somewhat clamped as well.

I'm considering treating with JPC for bloat. Or, does anyone have any other suggestions?

*I'm desperate here for help.*


----------



## Robin

It doesn't sound like bloat. 
Sounds more like a swim bladder disorder. Swim bladder disorders can be caused by a number of different things and unfortunately not all of them are treatable.

An internal bacterial infection can cause swim bladder symptoms. Try treating with a combo of Maracyn and Maracyn-Two or Kanamycin. You should follow the directions on the box and treat for the full time indicated.

Good luck.

Robin

Is she still eating?


----------



## twohuskies

Thanks, Robin. I have been bouncing back and forth between bacterial and parasite. But, I think you're right - I'm going to treat for bacterial. I'm going to move her to my 30L and treat with the maracyn combo. I have kanaplex, but honestly, it's never fixed anything I've treated. Maracyn combo usually is my silver-bullet remedy.

I've withheld food for a few days with the epsom salts, so she hasn't eaten. But, I did offer some krill while she was in her 10-minute soak last night, and she didn't eat it. 

Thanks for all of your help. This fish is my #1 (we all have them, don't we???) and I don't want to lose her. I rescued her, along with 2 other JD males, from a TWELVE gallon tank several years ago. I've made it my mission to make sure she has whatever she wants or needs. (I rehomed the 2 males, so not to worry...) :thumb:

I'll move her to the 30L tonight and report back. Thanks again.


----------



## twohuskies

*Interesting update:*

I moved my JD to a 20L hospital tank yesterday, and added Kannoplex. Within minutes, she started swimming around, but still wasn't going UP. By this morning she was swimming, even going up. Today, she is setting up housekeeping in the tank, moving gravel out of her cave and into a corner. 

I think that her problem was her tankmates, honestly. Her only tankmates were various barbs, 2 bala sharks, 2 pictus cats, and a rainbow shark. I will continue the treatment, just to make sure, but I think she's telling me she doesn't like her rowdy neighbors! When the treatment is over, and she seems 100%, I will move her into a 40L of her own. :fish:

I swear, the difference in this fish was instant and quite noticeable. Who knew fish could be so fickle?!?!?! If my theory seems off-base, I'd love to hear any suggestions.


----------



## twohuskies

*Yet another update:*

Looking at her very closely, I see:

1. She is pale. VERY pale for a JD. Like tan with hardly any blue at all.
2. One of her eyes has a "hollow" look to the pupil. The outside of the eye looks fine. It's just when I look inside, that the pupil looks a little cloudy and hollow. Hard to describe, but it's just not the solid black like the other eye. I've looked closely and can't see anything "moving" inside that would indicate parasites.
3. Her appetite is off. WAY off.
4. She moves around the tank, but seems sight impaired. I've seen her bump into her cave.  
5. I should also note that her top fin looks awful. She never fully developed that beautiful fin, so I think it is partially genetic. But, in some places, she has spikes where the finnage should be. As I said, she never fully developed that fin, so this may be her "normal". Her other fins are fine - no tears, rot, streaks, or missing finnage.

She is in a 20L hospital tank. I treated with Kanaplex. I just got an order from fishyfarmacy, and have more at my disposal. I have new Kanmycin, doxycycline, gentomycin, and tmp-sulfa.

I'm really stumped here. The water parameters are as posted before.

ANY suggestions? Would any of the new meds help her?

TIA for any help...she is my #1 fish and I really want to bring her back to health!


----------



## twohuskies

<bump>

Anyone? For now, I decided to treat with the TMP sulfa. In case there is an internal parasite (because she is NOT eating), I also added some metronidazole last night. I'm doing 25% wc before adding any meds.

Any help/suggestions welcome... :?


----------

